
Show HN: Locate your friends at festivals with BTLE (Couchbase and bonjour) - joshblour
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id982264776
======
joshblour
Sorry for the double-post. I should have put this under 'Show HN' the first
time around.

------
andrewatsome
Cool app!

